

Gap Bows to Outcry, Nixes New Logo and Crowdsourcing  - jrwoodruff
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1662470/gap-pulls-a-tropicana-nixes-new-logo?partner=homepage_newsletter

======
jrwoodruff
This article raises a good point: Will companies be able to spot the
difference between a bad design and people complaining simply because they
hate change?

Awhile back, a nearby college (Michigan State) redesigned their Spartan logo
([http://www.promotionalitemsbuzz.com/wp-
content/uploads/2010/...](http://www.promotionalitemsbuzz.com/wp-
content/uploads/2010/01/New-MSU-Spartan-Logo.jpg)) and the exact same thing
happened with them. They ended up pulling the new logo.

Thing is, in the context of the broader rebranding, these logos may have
actually turned out to be very cool. Clearly a move like this has millions
behind it in new commercials, print advertising, etc. It's not just a new
logo.

It actually makes me sad that Gap didn't have the confidence in their redesign
and the courage to move forward with it anyways.

